# Working in UAE



## steph123 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have recieved a couple of emails from recruitment agencies basically saying that you cannot get a job if you arent already living in the UAE - is this true? I was looking at setting up some interviews for when we come over for a holiday in April. Also, does anyone know any websites where we can look at property in Dubai? Im struggling to know where to even start with the whole move! 

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No, that isn't true, but bear in mind that that many people in the UAE have been made redundant so are availabel her and now and companies are less inclined to pay to fly people in to interview them or to give the traditional expat package. 

Please read the sticky thread about _information you need to know_ to give you an overview and get yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer (major bookshops or Amazon).


-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Steph,

I am not surprised you are getting replies like these. There are so few jobs being advertised at the moment, and many, many people have been laid off lately, that the companies now don't need to do the investment to bring people from abroad. Why would they, if there are so many qualified professionals who are already living here in Dubai, were laid off, and are desperate to find a new job, even if that means settling for less money? the recession is affecting Dubai as well. 

For properties try dubizzle.com

Good luck


----------



## steph123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Is the credit crunch affecting Dubai as well as here in England? We wanted to get interviews scheduled for April when we come over. After reading all the threads on here, Dubai doesn't seem to be as exciting as we thought, it seems quite hard to find jobs and rented accomodation...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

steph123 said:


> Is the credit crunch affecting Dubai as well as here in England? We wanted to get interviews scheduled for April when we come over. After reading all the threads on here, Dubai doesn't seem to be as exciting as we thought, it seems quite hard to find jobs and rented accomodation...


Of course Dubai is being affected as well!! 

Check this thread and others that have been posted here at the forum:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...k-thousand-jobs-lost-dubai-only-november.html


----------



## steph123 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was only asking, I have a friend in Bahrain who said she hasnt been affected at all. Plus I have a colleague that has just moved over to work for Citibank so I assumed it was ok over there.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

some industries are still doing Ok but tghings are gloomy in general for the property and construction market, which is a big part of the economy of Dubai. 

btw, I've heard that Abu Dhabi has been less affected. Qatar also seems to be doing OK. And so is Saudi for those willing to go there.


----------



## steph123 (Jan 17, 2009)

It's depressing isnt it. To be honest, perhaps we will be better staying in England for a while yet if it is no better there. We both still have our jobs (for now anyway) so I guess we are as safe as anyone! I don't see an end to this any time soon. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes, honestly if you have a secure job there and so does your wife, hold on to them!!! today just for the sake of it I was looking at the job listings for my profession (marketing with IT and B2B background) and things are so depressing, there were only 3 jobs listed since Jan 1st.,when a few months ago, they would post at least 5 or 7 jobs per day!!! ... let's hope that things start improving soon. But I would not advise any of my friends to come here at the moment. They are better off back home. You just have to do a little search in the forum and you will find stories of people who had their job offers withdrawn as soon as they got here, unfortunately by then they had already left their jobs back home, rented their houses, sold their cars, shipped their stuff to Dubai, etc. Talk about a horror story. Close friends of mine have lost their jobs here in Dubai and one of them is just waiting for the letter to come any day. Sound so depressing, I know. But this is the reality I am seeing and there is no point in concealing it. I think it help others who are thinking to come here to escape from the recession back home, to know that things are not much easier here. Realistic expectations.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

What is happening here simply highlights the UAE's lack of experience in dealing with a crisis. Whilst the US and EU are taking preventative measures to stop things from getting worse, the UAE is taking preventative measures to stop the news from leaking out! Recipe for disaster if you ask me! This is only the tip of the iceberg and worse will come about before we even see a glimmer of hope. The reality is, as Izzy as already pointed out, if you have a job at home, hold on to it for dear life and do not let go! Unemployment and redundancies are so high right now that if you work in certain industries (construction and real estate being prime examples) you will not get a look-in unless you are based here *and* have UAE experience because whilst you will be thinking I want more money, the rest of us will be saying, I'll take the job without even seeing what the salary is like - things are that bad and the situation that dire!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I _totally_ agree - if your position is secure, stay where you are. However, Abu Dhabi is not as badly affected as Dubai and apparently Bahrain is holding up too. What industry do you work in?


----------



## taimeecool (Sep 30, 2009)

to sparkysair,

is this true?i have a friend who's now on vacation from abu dhabi. i'm having thoughts of coming with her but at the same time i'm afraid because of whats happening around. but according to her,there are still jobs there. huhuhu please help!


----------

